# samba guru needed: home setup

## jesnow

Hi Samba gurus. I used to be one, but it's been so long, I've forgotten everything, and there are tons of new features I don't understand. 

My needs are simple but unusual, because they're so no security oriented, whereas every new development seems to be geared toward locking down and compartmentalizing. 

I need: 

1) My server to be visible and browseable by anybody in the network without a password or domain login. 

2) An open share with read/write access for people to upload things (that I will then stow in their proper places), user nobody, no password. 

3) a read-only share where absolutely anybody can read my public data with no password. 

How do I set up the relevant sections in smb.conf? Some of this is in smb.conf.default, I know. At the moment I'm close, but it's asking for a password even to browse the server. 

This is all behind a firewall, with trusted users and clients, so please don't tell me not to have these things. And I'm not going to set up individual accounts for people to log in. Public open access within the network is what I'm after. 

Many thanks in advance!

Cheers,

Jon

----------

## creaker

I'm not a samba guru, but may be my smb.conf helps you.

This config gives all access for all users without login actions (regardless from linux or windows).

```
[global]

    workgroup = WORKGROUP

    hosts allow = 192.168.

    interfaces = all

    log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

    max log size = 1000

    syslog = 0

    guest account = nobody

    security = share

    unix charset = UTF-8

    

[share]

    path = /media/servstor

    comment = share

    printable = no

    writable = yes

    guest ok = yes

    create mask = 0666

    directory mask = 0777

```

if you want to have personal directory with read-only access, create additional directory and add new section into config (like [share]) with appropriate masks (for read-only access).

----------

